# Permatrim or transport compression plate for running skinny?



## Treyconner05 (May 26, 2021)

Hi all, I have a 12’ Lund v hull. I added a pair of float pods and an on the fly jackplate adjusted that gets the middle of the gear case level with the bottom of my hull. I don’t have a tunnel added, but I think it’s got potential to run skinny. Very shallow draft, quick planing, etc. My problem is I blow out with the jackplate all the way up and come off of plane. I’m thinking about adding a permatrim or a transport compression plate. What do y’all think?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I’m a Tran fan


----------



## Treyconner05 (May 26, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’m a Tran fan


What would you think about it on a 15hp merc?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

That’s a pretty small lower unit but you could probably make a Tran CP50 work.


----------



## Treyconner05 (May 26, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> That’s a pretty small lower unit but you could probably make a Tran CP50 work.


Sounds good, thanks!


----------



## Stauter (Jan 20, 2012)

Treyconner05 said:


> Sounds good, thanks!


Running one on my Merc 15 efi.


----------



## Treyconner05 (May 26, 2021)

Stauter said:


> Running one on my Merc 15 efi.
> View attachment 175368
> View attachment 175368
> View attachment 175369
> ...


What prop is that?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Treyconner05 said:


> What prop is that?


PowerTech SRT with custom cup


----------



## Treyconner05 (May 26, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> PowerTech SRT with custom cup


Nice. I’ll get in touch with them this week


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Treyconner05 said:


> Nice. I’ll get in touch with them this week


I saw his post in another thread


----------

